
Fourier Optics - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourier_optics
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Fourier optics is the study of classical optics using Fourier transforms
(FTs), in which the waveform being considered is regarded as made up of a
combination, or superposition, of plane waves. It has some parallels to the
Huygens–Fresnel principle, in which the wavefront is regarded as being made up
of a combination of spherical wavefronts whose sum is the wavefront being
studied. A key difference is that Fourier optics considers the plane waves to
be natural modes of the propagation medium, as opposed to Huygens–Fresnel,
where the spherical waves originate in the physical medium."

------
dekhn
Physics folks were using Fourier optics to implement convolutions before they
were computationally accessible.

